
Ask HN: Stack to start learning full-stack being a back end developer? - itsmeamario
After working 3 years as a backend developer mainly with Java8, SQL, NoSQL, Docker and Jenkins writing webs and APIs, I want to keep improving as a whole developer.<p>I&#x27;d like to start learning more on the front-side of things so it&#x27;d help understand better my coworkers and understand better the whole picture of software, but I could use a little nudge to get into the right direction of what&#x27;d be best to learn.<p>Which stack&#x27;s best as front to work with Java as back? Angular, React, just modern JS, another one...?<p>Thanks.
======
karmakaze
I just wrote some small apps using a Go back-end and Vuejs front-end. Any
changes made in my editor (VS Code) would autosave and both the front-end and
back-end would recompile and hot-reload. Awesome ergonomics.

I also use Java/Kotlin for back-ends and the same would work with any
filewatcher/build utility.

Vue.js is the front-end framework for back-end devs who don't like front-end
frameworks. I also skip the whole Vuex/Redux thing and just use vue-stash for
small projects.

